# Recuperer données après formatage



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2001)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon pb est le suivant :
J'ai effectuer un partitionnement du disque dur de mon Cube pour pouvoir installer OS 9.1 et OS X sur de partition séparée. Je dispose également d'une partition vierge de tout système pour mes données diverses. Le pb c'est que la sauvegarde qeu j'ai faite au prélable n'est pas complète et que j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen pour récupérer mes fichiers? Pour faciliter le tout j'ai fait une initialisation avec remise à zéro des données mais je crois avoir lu qu'il existe des softz qui permettent de restaurer qd même.
Merci de vos réponses.

------------------
Mac is Beautifull!


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Avril 2001)

Désolé, mais en remettant à zéro, tu as éliminé toute chance de pouvoir récupérer tes données...

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## lobo71 (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai formaté par erreur un disque contenant des données, j'ai effectué un formatage simple. Existe t'il un logiciel permettant de récupérer les données effacées ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Benouche (3 Décembre 2007)

bah heu... nan.

C'est pas d'la peinture, t'as pas tout repeint en blanc pour pouvoir gratter après si tu veux tes anciennes données.


Disons que ça tient plutôt du nettoyage impitoyable, genre terminator

Disons qu'un formatage simple efface toutes tes données de manière irrémediable ( houlà pas sur de l'orthographe ).

Un formatage complet, lui prépare ton disque en profondeur, il le quadrille pour pouvoir classer les données. A différents niveaux d'ailleurs.
C'est un peu comme une grosse bibliothèque si tu veux.

Un formatage complet effacera tout et créera ,les étages, les pièces, les étagères, pour pouvoir ranger tous les bouquins et les retrouver facile.

Si un formatage simple crée pas toute l'usinagaz, il brûle tous les bouquins, et après il brûle les cendres  du coup aucun risque de pouvoir retrouver tes données...

Désolé!

Tchaw

Benouche ( improvisé prof d'info à 6 heures et demi... )


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2007)

Benouche a dit:


> bah heu... nan.
> 
> C'est pas d'la peinture, t'as pas tout repeint en blanc pour pouvoir gratter après si tu veux tes anciennes données.
> 
> ...



Il me semblait que le formatage simple efface seulement le catalogue pour déclarer que le disque est vide.
Ce qui fait que "Data rescue" par exemple arrive à récupérer pas mal de trucs (si on a rien écrit après sur le disque).
Après un formatage avec écrasement (par des 0 ou autres) en revanche, les probabilités de récupération sont très faibles. Surtout si il y a eu plusieurs passes d'effacement.


----------



## Benouche (3 Décembre 2007)

bah heu foui... 
J'connaissait pas vraiment l'histoire du catalogue, ça me paraît un peu caduque comme méthode.

Après si ça marche je m'incline bien bas en ravalant toute ma belle démonstration.

'pis j'ai un pote qui a essayé vu qu'il a plus ou moins été dans la même situation ( sous linux ) on y est jamais arrivé.

Lobo n'as qu'à essayer dans ce cas. 

Bonne n'aprem


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

Avis à la population:Il existe des entreprises spécialisées dans la récupération des données. D'une part, il faut savoir que leurs tarifs en réservent l'usage à la récupération de données à forte valeur ajoutée, et d'autre part, l'affirmation couramment proférée sur les sites de certaines d'entre elles à propos des dangers des logiciels de récupération de données que vous pourriez utiliser vous même sans passer par eux *est purement et simplement mensongère* : un logiciel comme Data Rescue, par exemple, se contente de lire le disque endommagé logiquement, sans y modifier quoi que ce soit, et il en va de même des utilitaires liés à d'autres outils du commerce (il n'existe hélas, à ma connaissance, pas de Freeware ou de Shareware dans ce domaine).

Venant d'effacer un post publicitaire venant d'une telle société, ou à tout le moins d'une personne souhaitant lui faire de la pub gratuite, à la connaissance ou à l'insu de ses dirigeants, je ne sais pas, je tiens à vous mettre en garde donc contre certaines affirmations fallacieuses que vous pourrez lire sur les sites de certaines de ces sociétés.


----------



## claude72 (25 Novembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semblait que le formatage simple efface seulement le catalogue pour déclarer que le disque est vide.


Oui, je confirme... c'est la raison pour laquelle ça ne prend que 10 secondes pour formater un disque-dur de 250 Go... et quasiment le même temps pour formater un disque de 1 Go !!!
Donc, en fait après formatage simple, les données existent toujours sur le disque et sont intactes... le seul problème c'est que sans catalogue il est difficile (mais pas impossible, cf Data Rescue ou Norton Utilities) de retrouver quels morceaux vont ensemble !!!

(de même quand tu effaces un fichier (mis à la corbeille et corbeille vidée) les données sont toujours intactes sur le disque !!! et les secteurs qui les contiennent sont simplement marqués comme étant libres, et donc ils peuvent être utilisés par l'enregistrement suivant, qui va alors écraser les anciennes données.)

... en revanche, quand tu fais un formatage avec une mise à zéro des données ou un vidage de corbeille sécurisé, là le système ré-écrit tout de suite des zéros (ou autre chiffre) sur tous les secteurs du disque lors d'un formatage, ou sur tous les secteurs libérés lors d'un vidage de corbeille sécurisé, et donc toutes les anciennes données sont écrasées..., et ça prend beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus de temps, et là le temps est proportionnel à la taille du disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

À titre d'info, j'ai pu récupérer sans problème les données d'une clé USB formatée par erreur, DR II a reconstitué l'arborescence et m'a permis de récupérer mes fichiers tels qu'ils étaient avant formatage.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Décembre 2008)

bonsoir,
dans le dernier svmac un test de plusieurs softs de récuération de données dont deux ou trois freewares,
à voir,
P j-j


----------

